# Pumpkin Soap! Batch #4



## thesoapmom (Sep 27, 2013)

In the freezer hoping to bypass gel phase (what else do I need to know about that?? How long do I leave it in? When can I cut etc.?)

This is my 4th batch of soap and I can't wait to cut it!




Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks good! leave it in the freezer for 24 hours then put it in the fridge for a few hours so it can thaw slow. Once its up to room temp you should be able to cut.


----------



## thesoapmom (Sep 27, 2013)

How long should I leave it in the fridge to thaw then? Or can I put it in the freezer for 12 maybe then 12 in the fridge?


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks divine! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 27, 2013)

thesoapmom said:


> How long should I leave it in the fridge to thaw then? Or can I put it in the freezer for 12 maybe then 12 in the fridge?



That would probably work fine. I don't know if most people thaw in the fridge or not but when I try and thaw at room temp I get a lot of condensation.


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't freeze soap but do the fridge.  Other products I do use the freezer and always get condensation if I go straight to room temp.

Looks gorgeous!!


----------



## thesoapmom (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm ridiculous and impatient. I think I avoided gel phase. I moved it to the fridge but not before peeling it apart a little and taking a peak ;-)





Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## thesoapmom (Sep 27, 2013)

That previous pic didn't show the uniformity of the color. Better pic: 




Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 27, 2013)

OMG that is beautiful, looks just like pumpkin pie, it is making me hungry!


----------



## evilnurse (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't do pumpkin myself but that looks beautiful. That's only your 3rd or 4th batch??  Very nice!!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## thesoapmom (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes my 4th!! I am proud of myself. Sorry to toot my own horn 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## evilnurse (Sep 27, 2013)

If I could make soap like that I'd brag too!  Great job


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## thesoapmom (Sep 27, 2013)

Luckily I made 2 loafs of pumpkin bread before I made this otherwise I may have tried eating it.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Sep 27, 2013)

Your soap looks great! I can't believe that it's only your 4th batch.  It looks better than my 20th or 30th!  Maybe even my 50th because I just don't think I'd be able to do the beautiful piping like yours!  Did you use a FO?  If so, which one?


----------



## thesoapmom (Sep 27, 2013)

I used BB Pumpkin Spice. I also used yellow oxide (on the heavy side) for color.
I used titanium dioxide for the white topping, and mixed it until it was thick trace so it would work like frosting better.
I am surprised this worked though honestly. First time using colorants or the piping thing. I am pretty sure it was luck.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 27, 2013)

Looks fabulous!  I'm extremely impressed.


----------



## Saswede (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow! That is beautiful! 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## kazmi (Sep 28, 2013)

thesoapmom said:


> I used BB Pumpkin Spice. I also used yellow oxide (on the heavy side) for color.
> I used titanium dioxide for the white topping, and mixed it until it was thick trace so it would work like frosting better.
> I am surprised this worked though honestly. First time using colorants or the piping thing. I am pretty sure it was luck.


 
Good choice on the FO.  BB Pumpkin Spice will only darken your soap to a cream color so with the pumpkin puree and the yellow oxide you've added your soap color won't change much.  I just used that FO in my pumpkin soap and have my fingers crossed that it lasts.


----------



## thesoapmom (Sep 28, 2013)

I was really hoping the yellow oxide would help the color issue from the FO. I researched as much as I could about it then just decided to go for it. I only used 23 oz of oil if it gets screwed up anyhow.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## hellil soap (Sep 28, 2013)

Very awesome ..  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## dragonblossom (Sep 28, 2013)

Love it! The side view made me really thik it was as lice of pumpkin pie. Yum! Awesome work for just your 4th batch. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 28, 2013)

Lovely! Looking at that makes me want to get a spoon and dig in!


----------



## savonierre (Sep 28, 2013)

that is beautiful..what an awesome colour you got..


----------



## paillo (Sep 28, 2013)

Very awesome and very beautiful indeed! Great job! I didn't have anything that pretty after a couple of years! You're totally a natural artist (and definitely a soapmaker )


----------



## AngelMomma (Sep 28, 2013)

Beautiful!  Good one!

btw, I have never been able to cut a loaf of soap straight away after its thawed.  Its always WAY too soft still since its going through the process slower.  I always have to wait a couple of days while it sits out and firms up.


----------



## neeners (Sep 28, 2013)

wow...just made my 5th soap.  have to say, my 4th one was a bust compared to this!  so beautiful!


----------



## thesoapmom (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for all of the compliments!

I am making a cedar and saffron soap tonight hopefully a green and white column swirl. Wish me luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## KrisAnt (Oct 1, 2013)

That is beautiful soap!! I like the piped topping. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 1, 2013)

kazmi said:


> Good choice on the FO. BB Pumpkin Spice will only darken your soap to a cream color so with the pumpkin puree and the yellow oxide you've added your soap color won't change much. I just used that FO in my pumpkin soap and have my fingers crossed that it lasts.


Yes it will last. I have used the same fragrance for 3 yrs now in my pumpkin soap. Tumeric powder or EO works great for a natural yellow colorant and pumpkin flakes give a nice orangey mixed with annato if anyone wants natural colorants for pumpkin soap.

Your pumpkin soap looks beautiful. To stop gel I put my soap in the freezer for 2-3 hours. This does not freeze them and I can remove from the mold the next day. Lye will stay very active in frozen soap for 72 hours. I do freeze some very heavy heaters, such as honey and neem soaps.


----------



## Koshka (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks gorgeous! The colors are so vibrant!


----------



## kazmi (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on the BB Pumpkin spice FO Carolyn!  I've never used it before and can't always trust some of the reviews.


----------



## porumi (Oct 1, 2013)

Perfection! 


Thanks,
Porumi


----------

